# Locking wheel studs for Ixeo/Quadro Mirror 15" Alloys



## Mickyblueyes (May 26, 2010)

As per title we are looking for locking wheel studs for the above, any ideas anyone?

Tried Milenco ones for 15" Ducato X250's and the collar will not even go in the stud recess in the wheels. They were supposed to fit.

TIA
Mike


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Mike

We got some for our new alloys with the wheels from Tyresave. They are slim and fit in the recess of our wheels easily.


----------



## Mickyblueyes (May 26, 2010)

Ta Trevor.

Any other thoughts anyone?


----------



## Mickyblueyes (May 26, 2010)

Well having spoken to CamperUK it turns out you can't get any unless you buy the Fiat van ones and take them to an engineering firm and get them turned down in diameter :roll: :roll: 
:x


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Ring this chap,he can get anything you want,and the price is right.
01617186721
I have bought two sets from him,and found him most reliable,he is based in Cheadle M/ster,and is most helpfull. The Lock/nuts,will be posted to your home adress. Good luck.
Ted


----------



## Mickyblueyes (May 26, 2010)

Hi Ted,
Were the ones you got for a Burstner as it seems to be a specific issue with their alloys?
Who is he, you don't mention a name or co.
Does he have a web site?
Thanks by the way


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
The first lock nuts were for special alloys on a t/land endeavour,recessed,so he supplied the proper nuts and special drive set.I have tried to get up the web site,but failed. I will keep phoning him,but at the moment it is engaged,if you do get a price,i would still try this man,as they are a fraction of the price of other suppliers.
Ted.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Update!!!

www.priracing.com

Give him a call,i have just spoken to him.They are pucker nuts,with G/tee.
Ted.


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

Did the van come with alloys direct from Burstner or are they fitted in uk? Tyresave supplied our alloys they are German maufacture and have the din standard stud heads much slimmer than Fiat. What size socket fits stud? 
Steve


----------

